# 10 things about yourself that you love



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

My therapist today decided that I should come up with a list of qualities I have that I genuinely appreciate about myself. Naturally, I start to laugh. BWAHAHAHAHA! I don't want to do that!










But then he says I have to come up with 20 different things! 20. I looked at him like he had lost his mind!










Thought I'd go easy on us here. Can you come up with 10 things about yourself that you like? or 5? Or whatever you feel like.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I like to laugh and try to find reasons to do so daily.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Kay! Let me try! 20!

1 - Don't take stuff too seriously
2 - Laugh easily when comfortable with the people I am talking to
3 - I have dedication 
4 - I have long term goals
5 - I am not selfish
6 - I understand the world in terms of physics that the general population don't even fathom
7 - My English is fairly eloquent 
8 - I am not bald (yet, LOL)
9 - I tend to see the positive outcome rather than focus on the negatives
10 - I am analytical, I have an easy time reading people
11 - I have a decent skills in math, as long as it doesn't come to formulas. Above average in terms of calculating stuff in head.
12 - I am fairly tall?
13 - I like to cook, and apparently, I do that fairly well..
14 - Libido in a very balanced state. It's not so high that it influences me, nor so low that I don't feel attraction.
15 - I am educated
16 - I handle my personal economy well
17 - I am interested in listening to what people have to say, and find interest on topics I don't know much about
18 - I see myself progressing all the time. I try to progress, and it works.
19 - I got a fairly decent foresight. I can "analyze" what's going to happen, before it's happening. Doesn't always work.
20 - I don't have problems sleeping.
21 - I haven't touched any drugs all my life except the very rare pain killer.
22 - My chest is fairy hairy (For me, that's a plus, LOL)
23 - I like my veins. Especially after a work out.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

ToeSnails said:


> Kay! Let me try! 20!
> 
> 1 - Don't take stuff too seriously
> 2 - Laugh easily when comfortable with the people I am talking to
> ...


So great!! #22 made me smile.  I'm so glad you came up with this many.



failoutboy said:


> I think I might try this. I'll leave this post here as a placeholder.


Please do. 
#1 for you---> You are hilarious.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't even come up with 1.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

minimized said:


> I can't even come up with 1.


Yes, you can.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

laysiaj said:


> Yes, you can.


Really there's nothing I can say I love. It is mere existence like a lump of clay.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

minimized said:


> Really there's nothing I can say I love. It is mere existence like a lump of clay.


There is always something positive even if it is very hard to see it. Even a criminal has some positive aspects and some people could say a few nice things about him.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

minimized said:


> Really there's nothing I can say I love. It is mere existence like a lump of clay.


Gah, let me help you.

Any chance you might love/appreciate any of the following about yourself?:


Your name
Your sense of style
Your hair
Your eyes
Your compassion
the way you walk
the way you say things
that you can juggle
that you can work a yo-yo
that you're smart
that you're resilient
that you're good-looking
that you're a good listener
that you're funny
that you have all 10 toes
that someone looks up to you
Your voice
Your height
that you don't suck at driving
that you're good at trivia games
that you have a good imagination
you've got a great selection of wigs
you've got a great selection of shoes

Just to get you started.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I actually have to make my own list tomorrow. Of things I think people would like about me. As many as I can. It's gonna be tough but I have to do it.:yes


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> I actually have to make my own list tomorrow. Of things I think people would like about me. As many as I can. It's gonna be tough but I have to do it.:yes


That doesn't make sense. Why would you make a list of what others think about you? If we don't like ourselves, why would we think others would?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> That doesn't make sense. Why would you make a list of what others think about you? If we don't like ourselves, why would we think others would?


It's not like I am going to make it cause I have nothing better to do(well, I actually don't have, but that is less important :lol). I was asked to do it as homework by my therapist. It has to do with one of my 4 negative schemas: ''Nobody could ever really love me''.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> It's not like I am going to make it cause I have nothing better to do(well, I actually don't have, but that is less important :lol). I was asked to do it as homework by my therapist. It has to do with one of my 4 negative schemas: ''Nobody could ever really love me''.


No, I get it. My therapist does the same to me. But instead of a list of perceived niceties, why wouldn't you come up with reasons people should love you?

"My friend thinks I'm funny."<---> "I can make people laugh." See the difference?


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> You can copy some stuff from my list if you want if it applies to you.


Give me your address, I'm going to come kick your butt!

:spank


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

*Do NOT quote me for any reason!

*Ok. Let's try.
1. I like how I'm loyal to my friends
2. I managed to stand up for myself and break up with my ex
3. I reached my goal of illustrating a children's book (that I won't post here)
4. I like my name
5. I'm very compassionate
6. I'm incredibly resilient
7. I'm a great listener
8. I do have all ten toes, and all ten fingers
9. Two of my wisdom teeth fit fine in my mouth. No surgery needed..

I'm not feeling any better, and I can't think of any more.. :/


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

The goal is for you to write it out on a piece of paper and look at it everyday. You'll add to it once you realize your worth. Good job!!

And excellent for standing up for yourself.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> No, I get it. My therapist does the same to me. But instead of a list of perceived niceties, why wouldn't you come up with reasons people should love you?


There is no real objectivity in the things both of us will write on that list, is it? Cause it can only be subjective since we are the ones writing them. You will write the qualities you think you posses, I will write the qualities I think I may posses and people could like me for. It's not much of a difference. It's still about perceived qualities if you simplify it. Only I have to take it a bit further.



laysiaj said:


> "My friend thinks I'm funny."<---> "I can make people laugh." See the difference?


Actually, the difference is not that big, from my point of view. In both those cases you assume you can make people laugh. The only difference is that in the first one you are taking things a bit further by assuming he thinks you are funny cause you are assuming you can make people laugh. The only way you would know what he thinks is if he would actually tell you that(no nice lies). Otherwise it's still all down to your own perception: that you can make people laugh.

It's probably best to think of examples from real life when making the list. Like things that were actually told to you by others and seemed genuine. That would probably keep it more ''real''.

Yes, I know. I tend to overanalyze things. Sometimes that's a good thing, something it is a bad thing.



failoutboy said:


> You can copy some stuff from my list if you want if it applies to you.


Thank you, but there is no point in me cheating. That will not solve my issues. I think the whole point of this is precisely to be aware of the fact you do have qualities, although it very hard to see them after selecting and focusing on the negatives your whole life. Believing what you wrote on that list would be great.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> You can copy some stuff from my list if you want if it applies to you.


Thank you for trying. 
You forgot to put how hilarious you were in your list.


----------



## minnie52 (Aug 30, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Do you like making pottery?


LOL!! That is too funny:haha

I can barely come up with one myself (10 is too many and 5 is too much) but:

1. I am a good listener/reader.
2. I am empathetic.
3. I am honest.
4. I love to laugh!:teeth:evil


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

minnie52 said:


> LOL!! That is too funny:haha
> 
> I can barely come up with one myself (10 is too many and 5 is too much) but:
> 
> ...


Nice. Thank you.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a great idea, it isn't easy but I can see how it would be helpful in developing a more positive self-image. Like someone said before, when you focus on all the your perceived negative qualities you begin to dislike and/or thing low of yourself. But realizing that you actually do have good traits allows you to gradually feel better about yourself and build higher self-esteem.

Here's mine:

1. I am intelligent and thoughtful.
2. I have a good-looking figure and am at a healthy weight.
3. I am a goof listener.
4. I am determined.
5. I am sensitive, I feel things very deeply and I think that is a good thing. 
6. I am teachable, I learn from my mistakes and work on doing better next time.
7. I like the shape and size of my lips. 
8. I am analytical.
9. I am helpful to my family and others if they need it.
10. I am making effort to be grateful for all that I have in my life. 

I also wrote it down like you suggested. I am going to add this to my daily morning affirmations/prayer time. Thank you for sharing this exercise with us.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> This is a great idea, it isn't easy but I can see how it would be helpful in developing a more positive self-image. Like someone said before, when you focus on all the your perceived negative qualities you begin to dislike and/or thing low of yourself. But realizing that you actually do have good traits allows you to gradually feel better about yourself and build higher self-esteem.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


You're welcome, I hope it proves beneficial for you.
I'm still stuck at #1 myself.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

failoutboy said:


> Do you like making pottery?


I've never tried. Well, maybe one vague time in like 1st grade. As evidenced by my personality, it's more likely things stay lumps of clay.



sad vlad said:


> There is always something positive even if it is very hard to see it. Even a criminal has some positive aspects and some people could say a few nice things about him.


I bet many criminals would have positives that far outweigh mine. Maybe they're well-spoken, more interesting, more worth knowing. Whatever scant few positives I may have aren't worth loving. They're just tacked-on features.



laysiaj said:


> Gah, let me help you.
> 
> Any chance you might love/appreciate any of the following about yourself?:
> 
> ...


Let's see...
Name, meh.
No style.
Terribad hair.
I don't even bother looking at my eyes.
Meh... I'd be better off if I didn't have compassion.
I'm sure I walk awkwardly.
I can't hardly say things anyway.
Can't juggle.
Can't yo-yo.
I don't think I'm that smart, really.
I wish I wasn't resilient... or more accurately, stubborn.
Definitely not good-looking.
Listening is all right, but no one values my listening and it exists mostly because I can't hold a conversation.
I wish I was funny.
I hate my feet.
Who would look up to me?
Ugh, my voice is the worst.
Meh, I don't care if I'm all right at driving. Love is way too strong a word.
If only I was truly good at trivia... but my memory sucks and I'm me.
Wish I hadn't lost my imagination somewhere along the way.
Heh, I'm going to need wigs. It would give me more style than I ever have.
I don't even know anything about shoes. They just exist. Kind of like me.

Not to be a downer, but there's nothing about me I love. Nothing I can see that would be worth loving.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

minimized said:


> Not to be a downer, but there's nothing about me I love. Nothing I can see that would be worth loving.


You're going to have to quit making intelligent posts on a daily basis for that to be believable.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

persona non grata said:


> You're going to have to quit making intelligent posts on a daily basis for that to be believable.


Haha... that must be too generous. I am surprised if anyone reads what I'm spewing.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I read it too. You're smart. 
Stop being a downer! You're awesome!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> This is actually harder than I would've expected, considering how highly I think my potential. Many of the things I liked about myself are gone or very well hidden these days.


I think that's the point of the exercise. Maybe by articulating what exactly we like/love/appreciate/enjoy about ourselves, we start to recognize it more, hopefully leading to more positive discoveries about ourselves. Good luck, let me know what you come up with!


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

1. I like to laugh.
2. I like to bring people together. I'd make a great mediator. 

I'll add more as I think of them.
Thanks for participating guys!


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

My eyes.
My arms.
I don't like arguments.
I know when to walk away from difficult situations to prevent them escalating.
I don't retaliate.
I see two sides to every story.
I appreciate nature.
I'm a great owner to my pets.
I'm pro-adoption for animals and children.
I very rarely drink alcohol, and I've never smoked or used drugs.
I'm trustworthy.
I know my own mind.
I learn from my mistakes and educate myself where necessary.
I'm helpful when I can be.
I'm down-to-earth and rational.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

i think i hate myself now... so idk maybe there's a part of me that remembers something.

Well... here it is...

1) I am different and I can embrace that fact very very well.
2) I just wish everyone gets along, so that makes me believe I am a people person.
3) I didn't really commit a single crime. (besides being a terrible daughter, look already hating on myself, even if i am a good daughter) 
4) I love to smile, that's cool.
5) In a sense I'm best friends with myself.
6) I have a strange relationship to the world, especially to colors. (i used to astral project, but i wish i could just follow the right path in life)
7) I'm faithful, that's good right?
8 - 8) I like to have fun, that's cool too. lol
9) I spend the first 15 years of my life awesomely... (i hope i can find answers)
10) ... i honestly am running out of any love for myself.

most of me feels guilt and shame which I shouldn't. this is hard for me, i'm kind of a broken person.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

3. I'm extremely protective of my family and friends, like a mama bear.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

1. I'm physically healthy
2. I'm loyal 
3. I read very quickly
4. I have inexpensive habits
5. My eyes
6. I'm really good at dealing with crazy people
7. I'm persuasive


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

1. I'm always happy no matter how mean anyone is to me.
2. I love humor
3. I accept anyone unless they show lack of respect towards me. 
4. I give people second chances.
5. I forgive easily.
6. I'm not hard on myself at all
7. I'm passionate about trying new things.
8. I like to be generous.
9. I like unique and weirdness in other people. They get my attention.
10. I don't follow with what society believes in. Only what I believe in and that is important to me.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

1. Intuitive
2. Empathetic / People pleaser
3. Laid back.
4. Intelligent
5. Average aesthetically.
6. Strong willed.
7. Exceptional work ethic.
8. Amusing/funny when I put the effort.
9. Solid sense of morals or sense of propriety.
10. A decent judge of character.



Yeah well, that's all well and good yet like everyone here, I've so much potential to be so much more, there's the issue of not just being motivated, yet following through with the plans set in motion. To each their own though, I am rather fond of myself due to what redeeming qualities I currently possess, yet it's quite easy for me to despair on those dark days. The constant battle and struggle seeking validation of one's own existence. In the end it matters not yet it is true that perhaps "freedom lies in the shadows, yet what I desire, lies in the light. " There's truth in that quote, far too often I'm quick to seek refuge and remain invisible yet there's no progress to the quality of life in that lifestyle, at least in regards to forming bonds.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

This isn't gonna be easy but I'll give it a whirl. 

1. I know lots of big words. I'm talkin' four to five syllables homie.
2. I'm a self-taught musician.
3. I can draw pretty well.
4. I'm a pretty good writer when I wanna be.
5. I'm very compassionate.
6. I don't take myself too seriously.

Okay I'm out of bullets.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

why do ppl keep saying "i love to laugh"? like is there anyone who doesnt? is that even a trait? :/

1. dunno
2. whatever
3. everything
4. meh


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

4. I try to be positive when/wherever possible.
5. I am resilient.
6. I am curious and like to learn new things.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

-I'm a social retard
-I'm ugly
-I'm short
-I'm invisible
-I'm easily forgettable
-I'm non athletic 
-I'm too skinny
-I'm boring
-I look like a terrorist
-I'm weak


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

^ No.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

^
yes

I'm a realist. I guess that's one thing I can say I like about myself then.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

7. I'm silly.


----------

